# First Post... Question on the behavior of crop tool



## davidgp (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone,  I've been using LR for about 30 days... I was a long-time skeptic but the free trial won me over.

I have many questions, but just one for this posting... regarding the crop tool, I find myself frustrated whenever I change the crop ratio of an image because it resizes the crop to the maximum possible size rather that keeping the old crop size & location.  Is there any way to change this behavior so that the new crop is centered and sized based on the existing crop?  It sure would save a lot of reworking.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

Unfortunately there's no way to do that, but it's a frequent complaint/request. I would suggest submitting/voting for that feature request over on Adobe's official Feature Request forum -- there's a link to it in the grey bar at the top of this page.


----------



## davidgp (Feb 2, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> Welcome to Lightroom Forums.
> 
> Unfortunately there's no way to do that, but it's a frequent complaint/request. I would suggest submitting/voting for that feature request over on Adobe's official Feature Request forum -- there's a link to it in the grey bar at the top of this page.



Thanks for responding... I'm not surprised there's no option for this.  But it seems to me there is never a time I will prefer the current behavior, so it feels as if the software developer simply programed it the wrong way.  I hope it changes as the program matures.

I will certainly vote for it.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 2, 2013)

David, Welcome to the forum.  Since Mark has given you the best answer, I can only offer this suggestion,  If you want to change the crop aspect ratio from the one that is locked to one that is different. Unlock the aspect ratio by clicking on the Lock icon.  Now slide one side (top/bottom, or Left/Right) and watch the field label to the left of the Lock icon. As soon as you move the edge, it changes from the selected crop to "Custom".  If you continue moving the edges, Custom will change to ONE of the other defined crop ratios and back again to custom. Eventually, your image will pass through all of the defined crop Aspect Ratios and when it reaches the one you want you can relock the lock.  All the while the crop window will remain centered where you were when the process began.


----------



## davidgp (Feb 2, 2013)

clee01l said:


> David, Welcome to the forum.  Since Mark has given you the best answer, I can only offer this suggestion,  If you want to change the crop aspect ratio from the one that is locked to one that is different. Unlock the aspect ratio by clicking on the Lock icon.  Now slide one side (top/bottom, or Left/Right) and watch the field label to the left of the Lock icon. As soon as you move the edge, it changes from the selected crop to "Custom".  If you continue moving the edges, Custom will change to ONE of the other defined crop ratios and back again to custom. Eventually, your image will pass through all of the defined crop Aspect Ratios and when it reaches the one you want you can relock the lock.  All the while the crop window will remain centered where you were when the process began.



Cletus, Excellent!  Thank you for bringing this behavior to my attention.  That's a great technique for making the change.  Not exactly the single click I was looking for but a very nice workaround.

-David


----------

